# Pigeon Respiratory system



## For Lana (Oct 24, 2001)

:0 ...Got to do a school project on the pigeons respiratory system and get info off the internet. Found you guys - but WHO is now going to tell me where to actually FIND this topic and get some info I can work from ? Please help with a site or SOMEthing ... I'm getting desparate ! (Silly south african scholar that want THE BEST project !)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Lana,

This is a great site for pigeon information. Why don't you have a look and then e-mail the professor in charge of the study. I'll bet these folks can help you out with all kinds of information.

Other list members ... this really is an interesting site.

http://birds.cornell.edu/ppw/index.html 

Also go to http://www.altavista.com 


Once in this search engine, select the language you want and in the search box enter in quotes "avian respiratory system". The first item that comes up is quite good as are some of the other articles listed.

Good luck!

Terry Whatley


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited October 24, 2001).]


----------

